# Royal Military College?



## special-op navy seal (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm thinking of studying mechanical engineering there...I have doubts...like the quality of education and the lack of military funding...but i think its advantageous because the schooling is paid for (which costs a lot if u need to live on campus) and I'm garanteed a job for 5 yrs (work experience) with them. Any opinions?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a sergeant in the CF, and I currently work as a recruiter in Toronto.

RMC is not for everybody, and especially not for the reasons you mention. If your principle motivation for RMC is money, don't. You really need to want to be there for the challenge and the culture of a military education.

There is a much better option: the reserves. In the reserves you will make considerably more money than any other student job. And the reserves will subsidize your civie university tuition: up to $2000 a year or half your tuition (which ever comes first).

I see you are in grade 11. If you enrole, you will have full-time employment every summer for at least 2 months, and a very flexible part-time job during the rest of the year. And you're not flipping burgers or pumping gas, either. And since you are on a base, with little living expenses, you will have a hard time spending money. When you get home to mom and dad, you will have $4500 in the bank. I have never known a student in the reserves to have difficulty paying for higher education.

You learn and use rifles, machine guns, and grenades. You learn first-aid and wilderness orientation and topography. You develop teamwork and leadership and discipline and confidence. Training might be on the parade square, or in the classroom, or in the wilderness, or on the firing range. You develop in personal fitness; I gained 20 lbs of muscle during my first summer.

And you will make the best friends of your life.

Link: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/careers/parttime_e.asp


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

I agree with lpkmckenna. If you're looking to be a professional soldier, that is, if you're looking to be an officer in the armed forces as your career, then RMC is the right choice. However, if you just want a way to help pay for your degree, the Reserves is an excellent option.


----------



## special-op navy seal (Aug 7, 2003)

*??*

How do the reserves work? Is there a university for reserves where I can study engineering like at rmc or can I study anywhere? What do you do for the part time and full time jobs and when can you take a vacation?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ipmckenna is a miltary dude? A volunteer member of our Canadian Armed Forces? And not just a grunt, either...He's a sergeant, no less!! Holy snappin arseh*les!! 

That metallic grinding sound you hear right now is my "respect-o-meter" being forcefully re-adjusted. With a large crowbar. Rather rapidly, too.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

special-op navy seal said:


> How do the reserves work? Is there a university for reserves where I can study engineering like at rmc or can I study anywhere? What do you do for the part time and full time jobs and when can you take a vacation?


There is no university for reserves. You study where you wish, what you wish. If you plan on being an officer, your choice of studies may impact your trade options (ie the Medics aren't looking for English majors). The CF is mostly looking for a science background in their officers.

As a reservist, you essentially work when you want. If you want a full-time position in the coming summer, you apply for it thru your chain-of-command. Selection is usually merit-based, though first-come, first-serve may also be a factor. When you commit to a 2 month tasking, there is usually a procedure in place to process requests to go home; you cannot simply slip away one night and take a plane back to Victoria. But the procedure is fair.

Regarding part-time work during the year, you can expect to work 1 night a week and 1 weekend a month, but sometimes a little bit more. There is no legal requirement to show up. If you have a test the next day, you phone in and say so. It's very flexible, and great for students. However, if you abuse the system, it will slow your advancement and generally mess up your career. Or you may simply be released if you essential never show up. If you want to "take a vacation" you simply submit a request for a leave of absense. They are usually approved without any issue.

A common question is: how long is the contract with the reserves? The answer: there is no contract. You are free to quit at any time. Another common question: can I get sent overseas? Answer: No. As a reservist, you still enjoy all the freedoms of a regular civilian. Unlike the US and many other nations, Canada does not send reservists into operations against their will. But it also cannot compel your civie employer to give to time off for training. Many older reservists will spend their civie vacation time on out-of-province training.

However, if you want to go on a UN or NATO tour, or on a peacekeeping tasking, you can apply thru your chain-of-command for a position. The competition is tight, though some trades are more in demand for tours. A tour is a great choice for a student after finishing university.

The reserves are often a place for those uncertain whether military life is for them. After all, commiting to a 3 year contract in a remote location is a big step. But I know many who have transfered to the Regular Force, and they are very satisfied.

So, do you wanna flip burgers or fling grenades?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

One more point: the majority of officers in the CF did not attend RMC. Don't get the impression that you must go there. Treat it as an option like any other.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Excellent posts :clap: I'm now better informed about Canada's military human resources structure and tracks.

Tell me something iPK what kinds of health and disability limit participation at both levels.
For instance my son is diabetic with a pump- what limitations would that put him under.?
TIA


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm not a medical officer, so I cannot really comment on which conditions might prohibit your son being able to join. There is a medical evaluation to join. But there are certain medical conditions that completely preclude enrolment. The best thing to do is visit your local recruiting center. But I will look into it for you, regardless.

The physical requirements are the same for both Reg and Reserve, and for all trades. There are some caveats, though. Pilots must have excellent vision, for instance. There is a somewhat complex system called "medical category" for matching certain variations in personal health (eyesight, hearing) but it really is outside my level of knowledge.

I'll get back to you.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Don't spend a lot on it - I was more curious than anything. Is there a general program for disabled to participate in less demanding roles or is it for the hale and hearty only across the board.??


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Spec-op, I have a friend who took engineering at RMC (can't remember which stream), he's now doing flight training out west. If you want to get his view on the program, PM me with any questions and I'll pass them on to him.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Don't spend a lot on it - I was more curious than anything. Is there a general program for disabled to participate in less demanding roles or is it for the hale and hearty only across the board.??


As per the Canadian Human Rights Act, individuals with disabilities may only be denied employment if there is a bona fide requirement for the job. Normally, this means simple common sense prevails - you can't be a truck driver if you are blind.

Soldiers are required to be fit and healthy. The fastest thing you can do is look over the eligibility requirements. Rather than cut'n'paste a ton of info, take a look as this link: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/eligibility_e.aspx. If the info there doesn't deal with your son's limitations, a visit or call to the Recruiting Centre may be required.

Hamilton Recruiting Centre: http://www.inform.hamilton.ca/business/details.asp?RSN=7029&Number=26.


----------

